# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Adventurer 4 PETG printing issues

## etd66ss

We just got a 3D printer at work, and I am quite new to 3D printing. I have been a mechanical design engineer for ~25 years in the Aerospace industry using Autodesk Inventor. We are wanting to prototype parts, as well as possibly try production parts on our Adventurer 4. I have done a few dozen prints with PLA & ABS using the settings provided in the Flashprint 5 software, without issue. I decided to buy some PETG filament to use for our production part testing, non CF filament. With the 0.4-265 nozzel in the machine, I use the PETG settings in Flashprint 5, however get a warning as the software is setting the extruder temp to 250C. I have been manually setting droping extruder temp to 240C to remove the error message. The Filament I purchased is Matte Black PETG 1.75mm, print temp 230C-250C. It was purchased from California Filament.The issue I am having is there is terrible layer adheasion and the parts can be torn apart with my fingers. I noticed a noise when printing, and figured out it was the toothed drive wheel slipping on the PETG filament. I thought it might be binding on the spool, but when I give the filament feeder slack in the filament, it is still slipping. It seems like the feeder is trying to push the filament faster than the extruder can melt the PETG filament. Do I need to adjust speed settings in Flashprint 5, or do I leave the extruder temp at 250C?

----------

